# Cories...



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

what kind of cories do you have and why did you choose them?

i got panda cories...mainly because they look cool...and i needes some little guys swimming around the bottom and to eat the leftovers...


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

3 salt and pepper corys. Will get at least 3 more once my fish load in that tanks gets a little lighter. Right now it's overstocked.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We have 3 albinos and 3 skunk cories. We chose them because they were the only ones available to us


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

3 albino cories and 3 mystery cories...They could probably be easily identified by someone that isn't as new as I am though.

I got the albino's because I thought they were pretty evil looking, and the others, so they would have some playmates.


----------



## teitoku (Sep 19, 2005)

Two reticulated corys in my dwarf frog tank. 
Because they're awesome.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

two bronze corys


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

two bronze in my community tank and 4 peppered in my fry tank.


----------



## Texansis (Dec 27, 2006)

5 peppered corys


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

ehh if i named off all my cories you people would yell at me cause im kinda overstocked... but anyways
2 Bronze 
1 Albino
5 Unone Spotted one
2 Panda's
4 Emerald Green 
3 Peppered 

I Love Cory Cats...


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

3 False Julii because I liked them better than anything else I saw available.


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*Corys*

A partial list of my Corydoradine Cats:_ Corydoras adolfoi, *C. aeneus - Bronze, Albino*, Black, *C. araguaiaensis*,* C. bilineatus*, C. bondi, C. concolor, C. condiscipulus, *C. duplicareus*, *C. ehrhardti*, C. elegans,* C. garbei*, C. gomezi, C. gossei, C. gracilis, C. griseus, C. hastatus, C. imitator, C. leopardus, C. loxozonus, C. napoensis, *C. melini*, *C. nattereri*, C. sp. narcissus, *C. paleatus*,* C. potaroensis*, *C. pygmaeus*, C. robustus, *C. sarareensis*, C. seussi, *C. similis*, *C. simulatus*, *C. sterbai*, _Albino_ C. sterbai, C. teniente, *C. trilineatus*, *C. venezuelanus*, C. virginiae, C. vittatus,* C. weitzmani*, C. zygatus, C. sp. CW009_ "Green Laser," _CW016, *C035*_* "Black Phantom,"*_ C039_, _C042_ "Kristinae," _C074, C121, *C129*, *Scleromystax barbatus*, S. kronei S. macropterus, *S. prionotus*_ and _Aspidoras pauciradiatus_. Species in *bold* indicate successful spawnings.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Albino Cories, wanted the pandas but they were to expensieve 
But they go cool with my sand, so I think I am going to get more


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I have an albino catfish ... soon getting a talking catfish


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

used to have albinos... sister begged me cos they were cute


----------



## Texansis (Dec 27, 2006)

I have 5 peppered corys...I bought 2 on a whim, then got 3 more when I decided how much I liked them


----------



## Gemmini (Feb 17, 2007)

I have ........

3 sterbai
2 Barbatus
2 arcuatus
and 1 bronze cory.

i also have 2 talking catfish...

one striped (humbug) lol
and one spotted


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

4 Sterbai (wish I had room for more), because they can tolerate higher temps than most others.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have 2 pepper cories and 2 emerald green cories. Theyve been layingg eggs recently.


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I have 6 bronze corys and got them because they were cheap.


----------

